# fans stopping durring game



## Jonathan Smith (Oct 12, 2010)

i noticed durring the end of a game of sc2, that the fans suddenly stopped making any noise. my gpu goes to about 64-74c when playing sc2, and it was the end of the game where there were a lot of units and the load should be high. should i be concerned? is there a way to just put the fans on max when im gaming? im thinking about overclocking if i can get the temps down, but the random fan stops have me very concerned.
this is on my m15x, 720qm, 260m.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

It might help to dust the laptop out a bit, maybe the fans are full of dust. Also overclocking a Laptop is not advised. The best is to test and make sure with CoreTemp and GPU-Z running in the background whilst you're playing the game and see what the temps are like. If they are normal then you should be ok, but most likely the dust is affecting the fans.


----------



## Jonathan Smith (Oct 12, 2010)

i dusted it out a week or 2 ago, and im ordering some IC diamond carat 7 to help things some more. i have been using gpu z log file to see my temps, but why would the fans turn off at 70c? if the temp is 20c over normal temps, then the fans not being on full blast let alone off (or just indistinguishably low) seems like a potentially damaging bug. am i missing something?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I found this info on another forum about your laptop: 

Have you checked the cooling policy in command centre or control panel power settings? Should be set to active, if its passive it will sacrifice performance to control the temp. In active it uses the fan more. 

Http link: Alienware M15X Fans Not Working Properly - Alienware Forum - Alienware Club - Dell Community

Might help your problem.


----------



## Jonathan Smith (Oct 12, 2010)

i checked in control panel and command center and they both were already set to active cooling when plugged in.


----------



## Jonathan Smith (Oct 12, 2010)

i set all profiles to always be on active cooling, and my gpu was 61c at less than 20% load, but i had a low framerate when the fans turned off this time. ***?


----------

